
Google Voice Now Lets You Change Your Number. It’ll Cost You $10. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/02/google-voice-now-lets-you-change-your-number-itll-cost-you-10/
======
avner
I've been using GV ever since its early GrandCentral days. I should highlight
that the biggest hurdle was to pass the new number on to my contacts. Even
then, the biggest hole in the concept is that when you call your contacts
without going through GV's web-site, your contact sees your _old/carrier
number_. The end result is a _lot_ of confusion and additional time
consumption just trying to get it to display the GV number when calling
anyone.

------
drinian
Any word on a public launch date yet?

------
furyg3
Would be fantastic if they'd let me pay them to forward my calls
internationally...

------
blasdel
AWESOME

I have a GrandCentral -> Google Voice account, but the number is in my old
college's area code, and gets constant collections calls!

If only they had number portability...

I'm getting a 3GS and switching to AT&T next week, if I end up having to get a
new number anyway (like my dad did), I'll just give out a new Google Voice
number.

